# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  Puente genil quejas a la agencia del agua.

## ben-amar

Una plataforma reivindica el incumplimiento del Plan del Río Genil - Provincia - www.diariocordoba.com   Provincia

La obra de las escolleras ha obstruido desagües de viviendas.

30/04/2011 G.C. 

Tras la reunión que mantuvo el jueves el alcalde de Puente Genil, Manuel Baena, con los vecinos afectados por las actuaciones del Plan Especial del Río Genil, con el objetivo de informarles sobre cómo van a quedar las obras a pocos meses de que finalicen, este colectivo ha decidido constituir una plataforma para reivindicar el incumplimiento de varias de las intervenciones aprobadas inicialmente en dicho proyecto, además de exigir una solución para los problemas de obstrucción de los desagües de las viviendas cercanas al río, que hasta ahora vertían directamente a él, provocados por la construcción de las escolleras.

Según Manuel Sebastianes, portavoz de la plataforma, "sabemos que se está actuando en la calle Bailén" en este aspecto, pero exigen actuar también en las casas del Barrio Bajo y calle Sebastianes, donde los vecinos padecen problemas como el almacenamiento de aguas fecales. Otra de las denuncias señaladas por el colectivo es que "se habló de un proyecto de integración del río con el pueblo que no se va a llevar a cabo. Lo que se está haciendo es poner más parapetos, pero no se va a realizar el paseo fluvial previsto", apunta Sebastianes. La plataforma va a presentar las reivindicaciones por escrito ante la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, organismo competente en la ejecución del proyecto, aunque no descarta otras medidas si no hay repuesta.

Por su parte, el alcalde, que trasladó a las decenas de vecinos presentes lo que desde le Agencia Andaluza del Agua le habían comunicado esta semana, reconoce el trabajo realizado hasta ahora, que ha evitado nuevas riadas, pero puntualizó que esta obra "debería haber servido además para hacer al río parte de Puente Genil". 
http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...sp?pkid=635025

----------


## Salut

> además de exigir una solución para los problemas de obstrucción de los desagües de las viviendas cercanas al río, *que hasta ahora vertían directamente a él*, provocados por la construcción de las escolleras.


 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------

